# Hi boys and girls



## cruzn57 (Jul 25, 2014)

NO, I didn't die, (I tried)
and I'm still not out of the woods,  
but I am cool, ( it was 104 yesterday)  the ac works great.
sorry to have ignored some of you,  but  sometimes  I just don't feel 
like talking to anyone,   getting  grouchy  in my old age, 
trying to get some strength back,  and get my old "attitude" 

I'll make attempts to  stop by more often, and say "up yours" 
or something cute, 

stay save , stay healthy.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 25, 2014)

Looks like the cats been busy lately. You were just about to get a wake up call, glad you checked in. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Chris (Jul 25, 2014)

Crap I was two blocks away and now I have to turn around. Glad your still here.


----------



## havasu (Jul 25, 2014)

Yep, them ol' cats are dragging in a bunch of good members! Glad to see you up and Adam!


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm sure you saw it  in Havasu,
 power was out , but so much lightening  didn't  need any light.
 biggest  lightening bolts I've ever seen,
lasted til way past midnight, 
I think the temps in havasu were pushing 120!  we were 104,
which is  uncommon here, 

stay well and  spend the kids inheritance!


----------



## havasu (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm out of the oven for a few weeks, but did speak to a few neighbors near me at lake Havasu who said it was one hell of a storm. I also heard about a huge dust storm (Haboob) which accompanied the monsoons in Phoenix. Who decided to name these dust storms "a Haboob?"


----------



## Rusty (Jul 26, 2014)

98 here today with heat index of 110. I'm too old for this crap.


----------



## Admin (Jul 28, 2014)

havasu said:


> I'm out of the oven for a few weeks, but did speak to a few neighbors near me at lake Havasu who said it was one hell of a storm. I also heard about a huge dust storm (Haboob) which accompanied the monsoons in Phoenix. Who decided to name these dust storms "a Haboob?"



I like it. Anything with boob in it is good by me.


----------



## Chris (Jul 28, 2014)

GRAdmin said:


> I like it. Anything with boob in it is good by me.



You're a Boob!


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 29, 2014)

doing some shopping.
 groceries,  costco, etc.
got caught in a summer rain storm,  thunder, lightening, 
 we were near  the strip, so drove by to watch the tourists.
 funny as heck,  out of towners, soaked  and  loving it. 
lots of  see thru (wet) clothes, ( yea, I'm a perv)
wife  thought  it was funny,  (especially the orientals)  
we stopped to watch the comedy.
have to admit,  seeing people react  to  rain , (like its gonna kill em)
was funny.
enjoyed it, cheap entertainment!

see how easily  amused  I am?


----------



## havasu (Jul 29, 2014)

A true perv would have taken pictures and posted them on this site for other pervs to enjoy.


----------



## Admin (Jul 29, 2014)

Chris said:


> You're a Boob!



Then why am I so miserable? 

LOL, kidding. Life is grand.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 30, 2014)

and mental picture is WAY better than camera pic,
was an old lady ( my age)  wearing white  T shirt, got soaked, her hubby  was *****ing  that everyone could see her bra thru it,  (in the store )
I almost said, I could see her nipples, , but thought  he might hit me with his 
purse. 
my wife  asked me if i saw  that ( see thru shirt) I replied  YOU BETCHA!


----------



## havasu (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice. A free wet tee shirt contest!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 30, 2014)

cruzn sent me this email a couple weeks ago when he was admitted to the hospital. Man he's been through a lot lately.

Please hold all e-mails for the next 4-5 days.  I am currently hospitalized as a result of an assault that resulted from an honest misunderstanding.  

Doctors say I will make a full recovery, but it will take time.  
I posted a picture below to help explain the misunderstanding.
Thanks for your thoughts and understanding.

I was in an elevator when she got in.  I was staring at 
her boobs when she said, "Would you please press one".



So I did ... and I don't remember much afterwards.

I may be out of the hospital in a few days.


----------



## cruzn57 (Aug 2, 2014)

it'd be worth it!

I enjoy boobs,  big, little, saggy, firm, 
tits are tits,    and there all good! 

wife knows this , and just laughs


----------



## havasu (Aug 2, 2014)

^ I'm with you buddy!


----------



## cruzn57 (Aug 6, 2014)

something,
can't find it no matter what.
sure is tough to get anything done without it,

ambition..........


----------

